# 2016 Finds Year in Review



## coldwater diver (Dec 28, 2016)

Figured I would do this again, anyone can put in your best Finds, Heart Breaker, and Shards from the past year. Happy Hunting in the New Year. Kevin

Best Bottles category Mine were Three open pontil utilities

A Nice Cathedral Pickle (smooth base)

Nice Blue NY Medical University, and a Charles London Cordial Gin (both smooth bases)

E.R.Clarkes Sarsaparilla Bitters Sharon Ma (open pontil)

Langley's Elixir of Life, Folgers Olasonian ( both open pontil)


----------



## coldwater diver (Dec 28, 2016)

Next Category Heart Breaker of the Year
None other than a super rare open pontil Dr. Swett's Panacea Exeter NH 
UUUHHHGGGG


----------



## coldwater diver (Dec 28, 2016)

Best Shards Category 2016
An oval shaped  Puce colored base w open pontil and a  teal colored Townsends Sarsaparilla base w iron pontil
A Piece of Westerwald Pottery (probably a stein?)


----------



## coldwater diver (Dec 28, 2016)

Best Unexpected Finds Category

A cool ceramic pipe w face
A dose cup O.Newcomb Druggist Newport Vt
A shard I have found possibly from the Early Woodland Period (1000-200BC)


----------



## coldwater diver (Dec 28, 2016)

Thats all folks. Happy Hunting and a Happy Healthy New Year to us all.  Kevin


----------



## botlguy (Dec 29, 2016)

Good show, thanks for inviting us.
Jim


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Dec 29, 2016)

Awesome.


----------



## sandchip (Dec 30, 2016)

Great stuff, Kevin.  Thanks for sharing them with us.


----------



## coldwater diver (Dec 30, 2016)

Thanks for the replies guys. I am hoping others might post some of their best 2016 finds, heart breakers or discoveries.


----------



## sandchip (Dec 31, 2016)

Slim pickins for '16, but hope springs eternal for the new year.  Here are my creek finds.



These are gifts from friends.  Much appreciated additions.


----------



## coldwater diver (Dec 31, 2016)

Nice creek finds what is the cryer Sandchip


----------



## sandchip (Dec 31, 2016)

It's a GXV-13 Louisville Glass Works.  We just don't see many marked flasks around here (unless they're Honest Measures and Warranted Flasks!) so it would've been a treat for me.


----------

